# anyone else trying to get in better shape?



## KempoGuy06 (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm on track with my workout and diet to lose some serious weight before august.

I was wondering if there was anyone else out there that is trying to drop some poundage or just get in better shape as well?

I started this to see what other people are doing and to share what i am doing. We can trade tips, diet info, nutrition help or really any info that will help us lose weight. 

Post anything you want, from healthy cooking recipes, to workouts you do, to supplements you take. 

I love hearing what people do and i love gaining new knowledge.

B


----------



## Gemini (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm always looking to stay in better shape. Adding cycling to my regular activities really paid off, while doubling as a great way to support worthwhile organizations.

Changing my diet from a lot of processed food to my own cooking is probably the single most important aspect of keeping my weight (and blood pressure) in check. Oh and, it's fun too.


----------



## ballen0351 (Apr 18, 2012)

I started p90x last week im down about 10 pounds so far since last monday.  I gained quite a bit of weight over the last 4 years I need to get it off now that im back in uniform again.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 18, 2012)

Aye, I too am in the camp of those that have sneakily piled on the pounds .  I have started out my campaign softly and sensibly with just taking a half hour walk in my dinner hour (well it's a 25 minute walk now as I'm getting faster ).  I shall be upping this to walking to and from work as soon as I can discipline myself sufficiently to go to bed early so that I can get up early enough to do it.

The other arc of attack is not one suited for domestic bliss as I am nagging my missus about smaller portion sizes and less dead creature in our diet.  Not only is it not guaranteed to enhance harmony in the home but it does not work as my lady has been brought up to provide more than is needed when it comes to the dinner table ... :shrugs:  losing wicket that one I fear.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 18, 2012)

I dropped 50 pounds when I was living in Michigan and my wife was in NC.  I just went to the dojo twice a week and hit the gym for 45 minutes of elliptical three times a week.  I was really pretty happy about it.

Then we got rid of the house in NC and she moved up, and we got a house that is kind of far from the gym.  I quit going, but I still went to the dojo of course.  Slowly gained 30 pounds back over the course of a year.  Lost my cardio, too.

Starting last month, I decided to lose the weight again.  I started by dropping deserts after dinner.  Then I dropped having chips with my lunch.  I upped my dojo to three nights a week, and I added a 'movement' class (NIA Movement, sort of a dance class) one night a week.  I'm down 14 pounds in one month.  My short-term goal is another 31 pounds.  That puts me in what I consider fighting trim, although it's still well over my 'Marine Corps' height and weight chart number.  It's where I feel good; I don't like being small.  I graduated from boot camp weighing 145 pounds and I was a feather merchant at 5' 10".  I like being between 220 and 225; that's my goal.  I like being 'big'.  I hit a ton.  All I need is to get the waistline down a few inches and get my endurance back.

I may start doing some walking/jogging soon to step it up one more time.  I've cut about all the food I care to, I don't like being hungry and I don't eat salad.  So the only cure for it is to work out more.

The secret as far as I'm concerned is that there is no secret.  Eat less, exercise more.  There's nothing that makes it suck less, that's just the way it is.


----------



## Buka (Apr 18, 2012)

I spend most of the time tending the breaking down of an older body. It never seems to end, at least over the last ten years. I work hard to stay fit, eat as right as I can, but I'm not about to eat like a Monk. I subscribe to Jack LaLanne's theory about putting money in the bank. He said to take money from your account, you have to have been putting money in there. And that the body was the same way. If you want to misbehave with your body, you had better have been making deposits of health and fitness on a regular basis, or you will become overdrawn. (He was an occasional party animal, by the way)

I fully enjoy some things that are not good for me, thank you very much, so I try to keep a hefty balance in the account. Because, hey, man does not live by side kick alone.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Apr 19, 2012)

wow!! a much bigger response than i was expecting.

congrats to every one that is down some pounds. I to am down roughly 10 pounds in about 4 weeks. 

one thing i have noticed that helps is doing planks and/or side planks. they suck!! really bad!! but ive noticed a difference since ive been doing them. at only 27 I suffer from a bad back due to multiple car wrecks (my weight doesnt help), ive notice a dramatic decrease in pain/discomfort in my back since i started doing planks a lot more. i eventually plan to progress to more advanced forms of the plank, such as you a bosu ball.

B


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm in favor of exercise, especially if it involves stretching and especially if it involves raising the heart rate and/or breathing.  Aerobic, anaerobic, a good mix makes sense for a martial artist.  And I don't mind devices that help with that, like a set of weights, a jump rope, those elastic stretchy bands, a pullup bar, etc.  Whatever works.  The most important thing about exercise is to do it more and talk about doing it less.

The one thing that I stay away from like poison is anything that comes on a DVD or requires a book to explain.  Anything that engenders a fad.  Anything that causes people to become glassy-eyed, slack-jawed, born-again converts to the exercise religion du jour or cult of personality around a trainer, author, or guru.  Screw that noise.  I refuse to believe that there is anything on a DVD I have to pay money for that I did not learn in Marine Corps boot camp.  There are no easy solutions, and if it involves a credit card, it's probably a scam.  I'm already fat and out of shape.  I don't want to be fat, out of shape, and a fool as well.


----------



## Buka (Apr 19, 2012)

I am thin framed. My fighting weight was 140-144, depending on how much weight training we were doing. My weight did not change for forty years. I am a high energy, fast twitch guy, and was always blessed with being able to consume enormous amounts of food.
In 2007 I took a year off from training. I had never done that before. But I continued to eat the same way as I always had, including a loaf of Italian bread a day, six or seven meals, it was just habit. In ten months I lost almost ten pounds of muscle, but weighed 170 pounds.

So, I figured, uh oh, better get back to it. I figured it would come off in four or five months, because I always trained very hard. I lost five pounds real quick. Then it took me 28 months of constant training to get the rest of that damn weight off. (and I even cut out most of the bread) A lot of us skinny guys think we know more about dieting and weight loss than our dojo brothers who are heavier. In actuality, we don't know diddly squat.

You guys rock. I humbly salute you. Keep at the battle!


----------



## yak sao (Apr 19, 2012)

I've trained MA consitently since 1981. Like Buka, I'm not a big guy. I'm 6-1, and for years I was around 165-170. I've been hovering around 190 for the past few years and I'd love to get some cut and defintion back like I had in my younger days. Everyone still raves at how I'm in such great shape, but I see someone who's let themself go.
 I'm going to be 50 in August and while my mind wants to train like a banshee, my body has different ideas. The problem is, I can still do all the things I did when I was 25, but now I run the risk of injury, and let's face it...old guys don't heal like they used to.

I heard an authority on exercise talking on the radio some time back and he said when you are in your teens, 20's and maybe even up to around 35 or 40, your exercise should be "kung fu" like...very demanding and a lot of huffing and puffing.
He said after that, as you get up in years, meaning 40 and beyond, your approach should be more " tai chi"iike.

So that's been more my approach of late....more body weight exercises, more walking/hiking and cutting back on fast foods, soft drinks and sweets.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Apr 19, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I'm in favor of exercise, especially if it involves stretching and especially if it involves raising the heart rate and/or breathing.  Aerobic, anaerobic, a good mix makes sense for a martial artist.  And I don't mind devices that help with that, like a set of weights, a jump rope, those elastic stretchy bands, a pullup bar, etc.  Whatever works.  The most important thing about exercise is to do it more and talk about doing it less.
> 
> The one thing that I stay away from like poison is anything that comes on a DVD or requires a book to explain.  Anything that engenders a fad.  Anything that causes people to become glassy-eyed, slack-jawed, born-again converts to the exercise religion du jour or cult of personality around a trainer, author, or guru.  Screw that noise.  I refuse to believe that there is anything on a DVD I have to pay money for that I did not learn in Marine Corps boot camp.  There are no easy solutions, and if it involves a credit card, it's probably a scam.  I'm already fat and out of shape.  I don't want to be fat, out of shape, and a fool as well.



i like what you said here and i agreed with you for the most part....

until......

 i got a hold of p90x. those DVD's were amazing and gave me some of the best work outs ive ever had. i was hooked on then

until.....

i got to the kenpo part. i dont know whether this guy is a legit kenpoist or not but it seems to me he would have instructed people a little better when showing the side kicks. From what ive seen he barely mentions the need to pivot, and if watch closely 1-2 of the background people are not pivoting!! I dont know about you all but any kick i was taught where there is a rotation of the hips, they is also a pivoting of the foot, no mention of that. I also know that if you rotate your hips, while on one leg and dont pivot you will be putting a lot of strain on your knees. 

I advised my friends using the DVD's to stop, avoid the kenpo part or let me show them how to properly perform the kick.

Anyway, i was a irate5: that day i got my DVD's 

As for dieting ive learned 2 things that have really helped me. 
1.) If you think of it as a diet you are doomed to fail. Instead, look at it as a "Life Style Change". You are changing your life so that you feel better and live longer. Sounds kind of corny and i argued with my wife about it for 2 years. Finally got that mantra into my head and it really does help. The wife was right (havent even been married to years so im still learning)

2.) It is important to watch what you eat but it is almost equally important to watch when you eat what. Carbs are fine when they come from breads but try to keep them in them with breakfast and lunch. Veggies with every meal is a great way to get carbs with out relying on grains. BEANS!! They are a great source of many nutrients and they will help to get rid of annoying people 

B


----------



## Tames D (Apr 19, 2012)

KempoGuy06 said:


> i like what you said here and i agreed with you for the most part....
> 
> until......
> 
> ...



The Kenpo portion was created by a (5th Black) student of Bryan Hawkins. I won't mention his name but he's in the video.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Apr 19, 2012)

Tames D said:


> The Kenpo portion was created by a (5th Black) student of Bryan Hawkins. I won't mention his name but he's in the video.



Really? Didnt know that. 

All the same. very little explanation of how to kick properly

B


----------



## Tames D (Apr 19, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> I started p90x last week im down about 10 pounds so far since last monday.  I gained quite a bit of weight over the last 4 years I need to get it off now that im back in uniform again.



Cool. Stay with it. I've done P90X since it first came out. Great results. It works. People who say that it's bogus because it's a DVD don't understand. They judge the system without puting it to the test. 

Having said that, I'm taking a break and going back to LA Fitness. I really like the gym atmosphere. I like working out with other people. Keep up the good work Ballen and update me on your progress. I'm very interested.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 20, 2012)

Tames D said:


> People who say that it's bogus because it's a DVD don't understand.



I don't say it's bogus.  I say I stay away from things that have become a fad, complete with converts who spend a lot of time talking about it.  The thing I notice the most about such systems (beyond the fact that they cost money to show you how to do things you already know how to do) is that in a few months or a year, there's a new one and everybody rushes away from the current one and to the new one.  If you point out that they're being used to make money, they get mad at you for pointing it out.

So I just stay away from that kind of stuff.  If it works, it works, I won't say it doesn't.  I just don't like fads and religious converts.



> They judge the system without puting it to the test.



I judge all kinds of things without putting them to the test.  That's silly.  Do I have to become an Islamic terrorist to decide I don't like them?  Do I have to run a marathon to decide I really don't want to run more than 5 miles at a time? You're saying I have to spend lots of money on a DVD and try it before I can decide it's not for me?  Yeah, no.

But to be honest, I'm not judging P90-X.  Exercise is good, and I don't have much doubt that the 'muscle confusion' theory they seem to use is reasonable and probably correct.  Now look, I have all their secrets and I didn't spend any money.  So why do I have to buy the DVD again?  Oh yeah, to be part of the cool kids club.  Until the next Great Thing DVD comes out.

It's not P90-X I judge.  It's playing silly buggers with basic concepts and attaching money to it that I find offensive.  It's feeling like there must be some magic DVD or system or guru that one absolutely must acquire or weight loss and good health simply won't be possible.

Want to get in shape?  Eat less, exercise more.  Make it a routine to keep it going and enjoy the benefits.  Vary your workouts to keep the 'muscles confused' (if one must use that term) and to keep interest high.  Remember also to give the body time to heal up between strenuous workouts.  Keep track of your progress if you need to in order to stay motivated. Set small short-term goals and celebrate when you make them.  Set longer-term goals and keep your eye on the prize. Wow, look at that.  All without a DVD, a book, or anyone sending anyone else money.   This is not rocket science.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 20, 2012)

Quite right, Bill.

I used to be as fit as a butchers dog just by the 'traditional' methods of eating sensibly, walking, running, cycling, swimming and lifting free weights.  It's only because I stopped doing those things, stopped smoking and settled down with a lass whose a good cook that I ballooned around my midrift - well those factors, using my car too much and getting older :lol:.


----------



## gardawamtu1 (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm looking to loose some significant weight as well with August as my goal date to get where I want. I have lost almost 20 since February and am shooting for a loss of 2 lbs/week if possible.

I'm trying to loose gradually and make it sustainable over the long haul. I've been using weight watchers online, trying my best to cook all meals at home, and training in MA for about 10 hours/week.

I've been trying to incorporate a new healthy habit every couple of weeks as well--whether it be adding a few minutes of yoga, increasing my water intake, or eating an apple before I have any meals for the day.

I'm on sabbatical until August, so am really trying to make these lifestyle habits that I can keep up after I go back to a heavy teaching load.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Apr 25, 2012)

my workout for today:

Warmup: 10min on a bike, medium pace

Dumbbell step-ups: 3x12, 35bls
Dumbbell Incline bench: 3x12, 50lbs
Inverted Dumbbell Row: 3x12, 35lbs
Scaption(Dumbbells): 3x12, 12.5lbs
Incline Dumbbell Curls: 3x12, 25lbs
E-Z Bar Skull Crushers: 3x12, 50lbs
Seated Ext. Rotation: 2x10, 10lbs
Plank: 2x15
Side crunchers: 2x15

Great workout!! The dumbbell step-ups are a great weight and aerobic workout. The rest is just to hit the rest of the body. I only have an hour to cram all that in so i superset the entire workout. really gets the heart pumping

B


----------



## Supra Vijai (May 6, 2012)

I'm currently trying to lose between 15 - 20 kilos (33 - 44 pounds approx). I haven't set myself a deadline per se but I would like lose the weight gradually while improving my strength and cardio. I used to be a gym junkie along with a friend, we went 5 nights a week for 3 hours a night and just kept pushing the envelope and challenging/motivating each other to try harder. About 2 years ago, for reasons I can't even remember particulars of now, we stopped going and since then my weight has gone through the roof and my fitness and strength have dropped dramatically. 

Recently, I was lucky enough to have a 24 hour gym open near me - I work odd hours so the flexibility really helps! - that's dirt cheap at $5 per week which includes unlimited use of the gym and classes they offer so I've started off with going 3 - 4 times a week and just working cardio as much as I can and I've joined up to Pilates for core strength and Crossfit because I had it recommended to me. Let me tell you, with no reason to endorse it, that stuff is insane! They push you to your limit with their warm ups and fitness assessments and then tailor a plan suited to you. Add to that a change in diet and I'm hoping to see some good results soon! Good luck with your own goals and keep us posted


----------



## Supra Vijai (May 6, 2012)

Just a quick add on, this is a website I've found to be quite helpful: http://www.freedieting.com/

The calculators are to be used as a rough guide only of course but it can help establish your own ideal body weight based on age, gender, height etc and give you an idea of daily calorie intake. Also some good beginners workout plans included at http://www.freedieting.com/exercise_plan_1.htm with a beginners plan outlined as of page 3


----------



## ilhe4e12345 (May 15, 2012)

I have been circuit training 3 times a week (including martial arts usually daily and class once a week) and I have to say it has made a huge difference in how i feel everyday. It works the total body, so its more like a cardio workout and leaning up (which is what i want). I am 6'3" and right around 265 pounds now. I was at 300 about 2 years ago but I began really getting active and it has helped but after reading about weight loss and working out I decided to try circuits....and they are fantastic.....


----------



## Blindside (May 15, 2012)

Well, I am not overweight, but I am pretty unfit.  I have been lax about maintaining my own fitness since starting my own school four years ago.  I got away with it on the sparring floor by relying on my quickness and skill, but my students are catching up so its time to start working those base attributes again.  I tried working out on my own, but that is boring and I really wasn't motivated, so I joined a Crossfit gym again and am now happy as a clam getting my *** kicked on the three workouts I make a week.  It is pretty inspiring to watch the other members drive themselves and push me to do better.


----------



## Josh Oakley (May 15, 2012)

I have been and I have been making some good progress. Last August I weighed 260lbs and had 38% bodyfat. Now I weigh 225 lbs and have 22% bodyfat. Ultimately I want to get to 200lbs and 10% bodyfat. I am doing it by cardio, weight training, yoga/Pilates, and kenpo. Also, and quite importantly, I am being very careful of what I eat.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 15, 2012)

I am very basic in my workout regime (not counting Judo training)...  running (3 to 5 miles 4x a week) and olympic powerlifting (4x a week) is all I do...   I could never get into P90x or Insanity styled workouts...


----------



## Tames D (May 15, 2012)

Josh Oakley said:


> I have been and I have been making some good progress. Last August I weighed 260lbs and had 38% bodyfat. Now I weigh 225 lbs and have 22% bodyfat. Ultimately I want to get to 200lbs and 10% bodyfat. I am doing it by cardio, weight training, yoga/Pilates, and kenpo. Also, and quite importantly, I am being very careful of what I eat.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2



Josh, How tall are you?


----------



## Josh Oakley (May 16, 2012)

5'11"

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WCman1976 (May 22, 2012)

I have been doing Beachbody workouts since November 2010. It started with 10 Minute Trainer, doing just one ten minute workout per day. During the second month I bumped it up to 20 minutes. When I realized that didn't get me enough of a sweat going, I adjusted it to 30. In January 2011 I moved on to P90X, then Insanity, then Rev Abs, and from that point on I started doing hybrids: P90X and Insanity, and so on. Right now I am doing a P90X/Rev Abs hybrid. Soon I will be moving on to Insanity's sequel: the Asylum.

Out of all of these, I think Insanity is the most useful workout to a martial artist because it helps to increase your stamina. Then again, building strength is important too. For that you would look to P90X. So far I feel like the P90X and Insanity hybrid would be the best one for a martial artist to pick.

This is just intended to be my response to the first post on this thread. I am not trying to say Beachbody workouts are the only good ones, or Crossfit sucks, or anything like that. Hey, if I had done Crossfit before Beachbody then I might be on here singing the praises of THEM instead. As it turns out, I did Beachbody first...they got me results...and I share my experience if people ask, which the OP did. I mean, he didn't ask me directly...but you all know what I'm saying.


----------



## Supra Vijai (May 23, 2012)

My only issue with the Beachbody workout is my own lack of motivation to do it when I'm at home. I'm the sort of person who really needs a gym buddy or a class environment to push myself and not get lazy with it. Shame really, P90X in particular sounds like it's a lot of fun


----------



## gregtca (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi all, interesting ways ppl train , I'm getting back into fitness , twice a week  1 hr cardio, Arobic, weights, boxing, trying to loose weight and get fitter, I'm 167 cm , age 50 and 105 kgs, would like to get to 80 kgs int he next year or so, sorry no fad diets here, just eat well and varied food , I'm not a gym junkie , was along time ago , just trying to be a great dad for my son, 
regards 
greg


----------

